# Your cringiest "detailing" moments...



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just a bit of fun  come on all of us at one point was using an old bucket from the shed a yellow sponge and some fairy liquid to wash the car :lol: 

What has been your cringiest/funniest memory of car cleaning?

Mine has to be thinking of how I would go around after rinsing the car wiping bits I had missed with an old leather chamois (the occasional drop of the chamois didn't seem to bother me much either lol) clearly this was years ago before I even knew what detailing was haha

Please share for a good laugh


----------



## SkippyK (Jun 1, 2009)

Topping up the Werkstat Jett on my car with Prot (didn't look at the bottle label). I wondered why it was unusually hard to buff off, but continued thinking it was just cold and bit damp. 

Much swearing ensued when I noticed the mistake as I started the last panel. I should add Polished Bliss were more than helpful when I asked for help and advice.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

SkippyK said:


> Topping up the Werkstat Jett on my car with Prot (didn't look at the bottle label). I wondered why it was unusually hard to buff off, but continued thinking it was just cold and bit damp.
> 
> Much swearing ensued when I noticed the mistake as I started the last panel. I should add Polished Bliss were more than helpful when I asked for help and advice.


:wall:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Using pledge or Mr Sheen to do the dashboard, using one bucket and then chucking the dirty water over the car to finish, letting it drip dry.

The list is long but distinguished.


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

Chucking the rest of the dirty bucket of water over the car once finished haha


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Using half a bottle of Turtle Wax colour magic on my Kia.

It says it filled marks etc, so i used it like paint................

We all learn :thumb:


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Muzzer - probably showing my age here but i remember an advert for the then new Peugeot 306 (in a light blue colour) in which the owner just finishes a bucket wash then does exactly what you describe with the water left in the bucket.

For a while I thought that was the cool thing to do..

m33


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Using pledge or Mr Sheen to do the dashboard, using one bucket and then chucking the dirty water over the car to finish, letting it drip dry.
> 
> The list is long but distinguished.


Oh yes! Mr Sheen and Washing Up Liquid.

I was even stupid enough to spray the plastic steering wheel once with a silicone dressing spray!

Well done............................


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha some classics rolling in!! A friend once mistakenly used raid (ant killer) on his dash thinking it was pledge Hahahaha. I told him neither will do his dash any good lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

m33porsche said:


> Muzzer - probably showing my age here but i remember an advert for the then new Peugeot 306 (in a light blue colour) in which the owner just finishes a bucket wash then does exactly what you describe with the water left in the bucket.
> 
> For a while I thought that was the cool thing to do..
> 
> m33


Gives my age away a bit as i bought one :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

636 said:


> Just a bit of fun  come on all of us at one point was using an old bucket from the shed a yellow sponge
> 
> Mine has to be thinking of how I would go around after rinsing the car wiping bits I had missed with an old leather chamois


Errr..... I do that now. The old chamois that I use to mop up the door shuts, is the same one that I use to mop up the odd drops around the car.



muzzer42 said:


> Using pledge or Mr Sheen to do the dashboard, using one bucket and then chucking the dirty water over the car to finish, letting it drip dry.
> 
> The list is long but distinguished.


Done the water thing over the car too. A mate used Mr Sheen as a polish on his panels on his smart car, and it works.....


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

using back to black spray on my dash in my old escorts for the glossy look:doublesho makes me cringe now to think how crap it must have looked!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Washing my car with what I believed to be AF Lather, thinking this stuff is rubbish, only to discover that I had washed it with AF Satin tyre gel.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

My mates family car is a Passat estate. He has one of those long brush thingies that attach to the hose. I cringe every time I see hi car clean. He did ask me once what I thought, but being a good mate I just nodded.


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

My next door neighbour still washes the car with an old dish cloth . Then polishes the whole car with pledge furniture polish . Hahah Its black too so you can imagine what it looks like in the sun.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Great thread, I wonder if any of the supporters will be brave enough to reply 

Most recently I used Flash apc as a waterless wash! In my defense I usually use ONR which is the same colour. The only 2 bottles I haven't got labeled lol. 

I was once told years ago that to hide cracks in leather use boot polish... What he didn't tell me was that he uses silicone spray to seal it in after. You can imagine the mess my jeans were when I went to pick up my girlfriend that night :wall: :wall:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

rayner said:


> Great thread, I wonder if any of the supporters will be brave enough to reply
> 
> Most recently I used Flash apc as a waterless wash! In my defense I usually use ONR which is the same colour. The only 2 bottles I haven't got labeled lol.
> 
> I was once told years ago that to hide cracks in leather use boot polish... What he didn't tell me was that he uses silicone spray to seal it in after. You can imagine the mess my jeans were when I went to pick up my girlfriend that night :wall: :wall:


Hahaha


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Using a sponge and a chamois leather. Dad still does this.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Used to do all of them.

Sponge, 1 bucket then throwing it over the car after. 
Pledge on dash.

I used to go buy dash shine sponge too lol


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't decide whether it was :

Applying half a tin of Collinite when I first started, literally like a plaster finish and leaving it to bake on and set in full on summer sunlight. Was a total b'stard to rub off. Would have been easier to wet sand it off.

Or

My first tub of Zymol applying it by bare hand and forgetting to take my blimmin wedding ring off 1st. A couple of peachy scrapes on the Mrs Merc later, I realized.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Using a sponge and a chamois leather. Dad still does this.


+1

I said dad this is an awful way to wash the car, he just said, Jack, I don't care. Lol!


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Cleaning the alloys on my old mk4 golf with a Brillo pad! Didnt look that good when the sun hit them! :wall:


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Using a green scourer on tar on my white fiesta.....


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

636 said:


> +1
> 
> I said dad this is an awful way to wash the car, he just said, Jack, I don't care. Lol!


Same here, he said well if the thing looks clean he isn't bothered lol. I cried when I saw it. But when it rains you can tell it isn't done properly..


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Machine polishing around the fuel filler flap only for it to pop up under the pressure causing the edge of the flap to get carved up by the side of the base plate.

Lesson = lock car before polishing the filler flap

m33


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

rayner said:


> Great thread, I wonder if any of the supporters will be brave enough to reply
> 
> Most recently I used Flash apc as a waterless wash! In my defense I usually use ONR which is the same colour. The only 2 bottles I haven't got labeled lol.
> 
> I was once told years ago that to hide cracks in leather use boot polish... What he didn't tell me was that he uses silicone spray to seal it in after. You can imagine the mess my jeans were when I went to pick up my girlfriend that night :wall: :wall:


"You can imagine the mess my jeans were when I went to pick up my girlfriend that night"

Very amusing!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh with regard to the above, lock the car but make sure you don't wear headphones whist doing it, machined an Alfa with it locked, headphones in, alarm going off for 30 mins until I saw the hazards flashing lol


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

rayner said:


> Oh with regard to the above, lock the car but make sure you don't wear headphones whist doing it, machined an Alfa with it locked, headphones in, alarm going off for 30 mins until I saw the hazards flashing lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Just shows how much you were focusing

m33


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Finding clear coat peeling on my brothers bumper. Luckily he already knew about it !


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Picked up the wrong AG bottle once and tried to clean my windscreen with vinyl & rubber care instead of fastglass....wondered why it wasn't flashing off as usual, just a smeary mess then it started raining before I could get it cleaned off 
Mike


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Picked up the wrong AG bottle once and tried to clean my windscreen with vinyl & rubber care instead of fastglass....wondered why it wasn't flashing off as usual, just a smeary mess then it started raining before I could get it cleaned off
> Mike


Hahahaha sorry mate that's hilarious!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Hahahaha sorry mate that's hilarious!


Well the bottles are the same shape....easy mistake to make lol :wall:

Mike


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Snow foaming around the car to get to the drivers side and looking at the window thinking is it open, to only tell myself, no its just how the sun is hitting the glass, to only find drivers window fully open. Never again, snow foam is a great interior cleaner..


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

There are many. More of a brain freeze moment, was a while ago when I had my Brothers car for the day and waxed it for him. When I went to get him from work I realized I'd left the Supernatrual panel pot on the scuttle. I'd only gone 2 miles or so.


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Wet sanding a scratch out of my brothers old Golf, got the fine wet n dry paper at my side ready, next to some other grades of paper. 

Assessed the scratch on the wing whilst chatting away to my brother at the same time, picked up some paper and "OH F**K, I've gone through!!!". I'd picked up 600 grit and went straight through in the first hit!

What a clown. Anyway, that was years ago. I'm uber careful now!!!


Actually, thinking about it, my brother was painting some trim once and had gotten a really nice finish on it, just needed to lacquer it. Again, we were chatting away and he picked up and shook a can for a few mins and spppsssssss, he'd sprayed yellow high build primer straight onto his fresh black paint!!!


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

*Charity Car Wash*

I remember being at a charity car wash once and saw all the kids/teenagers using the most rotten sponges, dropping them on the grit infested ground, picking them up and washing all of these cars...literally wanted to explode in fury with the level of cringe :doublesho :wall:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

when I was 17 I used a green scourer pad to remove bits of over spray primer off the bonnet ( from spraying the a panel ) it came off a dream with the wet water 

I cant remember what I used to put on the bonnet to hide the swirl marks and dullness.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

chuck the bucket of wash water over car, yes ive done that lol. scraped bird**** off my windscreen with a parking ticket lubed with deicer before driving home from work, still got the inch by 2 inch rectangle of scratches on the windscreen, must of eaten pure grit!


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Used a rough tea towel on a merc cosworths roof once to dry! Long ago oh my the scratches! And recently on my Subarus alloys i put on the original Oz racing decals but thanks to holding the pressure washer too close it now reads Oz ra ing on 1 alloy!
The c is gone God knows where !


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Sick_at_Sea said:


> "You can imagine the mess my jeans were when I went to pick up my girlfriend that night"
> 
> Very amusing!


:lol: didn't see that when I posted :lol:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

More recently I filled up my snow foam lance bottle with a solution of Magifoam and then started to foam however only water came out of the lance. Topped it up with more magifoam to realise I was using Autobrite tyre gloss instead by accident as they are a similar colour and same consistency!


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Years ago, one of my mates was in my car. I'd just put some rain x on the windscreen and as we're driving along, the rain is running off the screen a treat. He thought this was well cool and asked me what I used. Knowing he was pretty gullible I told him I used boot polish, said I'd read it in a magazine and couldn't believe it actually worked. We'll you guessed it, he went straight home that night and smeared boot polish all over his screen!! Some nice smearing next time it rained!! Still makes me laugh!!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Snow foamed my mini with sensitive dog shampoo as mistakingly thought it was Meg's Hyper Wash. Foamed up well and had a real shine although it smelt awful!!!


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Leo19 said:


> Years ago, one of my mates was in my car. I'd just put some rain x on the windscreen and as we're driving along, the rain is running off the screen a treat. He thought this was well cool and asked me what I used. Knowing he was pretty gullible I told him I used boot polish, said I'd read it in a magazine and couldn't believe it actually worked. We'll you guessed it, he went straight home that night and smeared boot polish all over his screen!! Some nice smearing next time it rained!! Still makes me laugh!!


Hahahaha


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Before detailing-Used to use green scourers to get bugs off in summer. Fairy liquid, chuck bucket of old water over car at end, sweeping brush and bucket in winter to save my hands getting cold, brillo pads on alloys. The list is endless!

Since detailing-put open bottle of g1 on bonnet while applying thinking it'll never fall over. Caught it with my arm and it did fall over:wall:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> There are many. More of a brain freeze moment, was a while ago when I had my Brothers car for the day and waxed it for him. When I went to get him from work I realized I'd left the Supernatrual panel pot on the scuttle. I'd only gone 2 miles or so.


Ha ha. i did the same with an aquablade (i use one for glass)

Left it in the scuttle, wife drove about with it for a few days until i noticed


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks like we're a fine collection of myopic halfwits.


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Managed to spray G101 on the inside of my windscreen instead of AS Glass Cleaner, god knows how tbh! Didn't clock on til I realised it wasn't coming off/wiping away properly lol! 

I blame the bottle shape/size for my mistake, but still really daft as they're completely colours and smells!


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Before I knew about detailing I'd wash via 1 bucket, dirty sponge and apply polish with an old t shirt hahaha.

My neighbour who's an old chap has a 10 plate nice red Alfa and I always seem he wash it with a bucket of water and a dustbin and pan brush, dips it in wipes it over then chucks the water over it. Makes me cringe so much


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm 24 and always used 1 bucket until a few weeks ago. (Yes I am an idoit).


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I'm 24 and always used 1 bucket until a few weeks ago. (Yes I am an idoit).


shame you cant spell it :lol:


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Being quite an old git, in the late 60's I had a MK2 Jaguar, Old English White,

I decided that it was in need of loving care and attention, so I first acquired some red cherry blossom shoe polish and promptly applied it generously to the red leather seats.

My next piece of major refurbishment was to to take my black and decker sanding disc to the slightly sun drained walnut veneer dashboard and varnish it. :wall:

I would like to think my skills have improved since then.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i used to do the 1 bucket with turtle wax and dry with a chamois routine

but the worst ive ever seen has to be some guy washing his vw polo with a sponge, NO bucket NO hose, and was DIPPING HIS SPONGE IN A DIRTY PUDDLE BY THE FRONT WHEEL! lmao


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Driving past the hand wash car places washing new cars :-(


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Diluting bleach in a spray bottle to clean my brother's wheels


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ha this thread is getting better and better!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Using pledge or Mr Sheen to do the dashboard, using one bucket and then chucking the dirty water over the car to finish, letting it drip dry.
> 
> The list is long but distinguished.


TOP GUN :buffer:


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Using oven cleaner to try and get the baked in dust off a friends MR2 wheels. 

Using floor shine seal to keep the bumpers of my Mk1 Polo shiny - it was only when the frosts came that someone pointed out it was for indoor use only and it all went flakey!


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine would be on my first car. A '96 corsa in red.

1 bucket wash and a yellow sponge. And then applying T-Cut. But doing it by hand meant my arms about fell off, so I never waxed it after. Obviously all my hard work lasted about 2 days.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

One bucket method. Dirty bucket chucked over the car. Sponge. Petrol to remove tar. Polished every weekend untill no more clear coat (never waxed)


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

milner3226 said:


> 1 bucket wash and a yellow sponge. And then applying T-Cut. But doing it by hand meant my arms about fell off, so I never waxed it after. Obviously all my hard work lasted about 2 days.


Yep,been there :thumb:

Mike


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

fifer807 said:


> One bucket method. Dirty bucket chucked over the car. Sponge. Petrol to remove tar. Polished every weekend untill no more clear coat (never waxed)


Haha that's a classic from back when we all had our first cars, constantly polishing. Never ever bothered waxing :lol:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

636 said:


> Haha that's a classic from back when we all had our first cars, constantly polishing. Never ever bothered waxing :lol:


Lol, we've all done it :lol:


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the stupidest thing I've done was when I was cleaning my Corsa's engine at a show. I noticed the coolant level had dropped a bit. Luckily I had a spray bottle with water in it so thought I'd quickly top it up with that. But I only went and accidentally picked up my bottle of Wolf's Reparation (clear) and poured that in :lol:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I was cleaning my leather seats with g101 and I picked up my strong dilution for degreasing instead of my interior dilution and ended up with a big super white patch where it had taken the the dye out.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

dillinja999 said:


> shame you cant spell it :lol:


Bit like not using capital letters and punctuation. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

what


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to use 1 bucket and a clean sponge but I've never thrown the water on the car or used anything other than decent shampoo. Even when I was 15 :lol:

Though me and a friend took his **** heap car to a polish wash (was freezing cold and the cars so wrecked it wasn't worth getting kit out), anyway the car infront was a brand new audi tt rs, infront of that a grubby volvo. Body was washed, then the wheels with the same mitt then bang straight onto the white audi without a swilling out

I was killing myself inside


----------



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think I'm guilty of most of these things up until about a year ago when I started reading up on detailing.

I think the worst thing was I used to use one bucket and a sponge and just start at the back and work my way round the car, which meant sponging the bonnet straight after the bottom of the doors. Makes me cringe thinking about the scratches that I must've inflicted, I'm surprised my old Clio had any paint left!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

A cringe moment that I had to laugh at the other month, I helped a mate clean up his 30 old heavily oxidised pink (red) Toyota Landcruiser for sale. Not a detail by any standard, just cut the oxidation off as quick as possible, job done. We smashed it with wool pads on rotaries, using the T-Cut Color Fast Red he had! It actually came up very nice actually, got some nice reflection happening! He sold it for about $1k more than he originally wanted to, well worth the effort cleaning it up in the end. 

And before I got into detailing, I used to pride myself on how few coins I could use down at the local jet wash to wash my old car! I used to broom the crap out of it with hardly any foam at all! :lol:


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Getting the Coupe ready for a show last year, started polishing the roof with AG SRP and wondered why it wasn't hazing.
Then realised I was using Leather Balm, lucky it wasn't the other way round :lol:


----------



## novaecosse (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to run my previous cars through the local IMO drag-through car-wash.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> A cringe moment that I had to laugh at the other month, I helped a mate clean up his 30 old heavily oxidised pink (red) Toyota Landcruiser for sale. Not a detail by any standard, just cut the oxidation off as quick as possible, job done. We smashed it with wool pads on rotaries, using the T-Cut Color Fast Red he had! It actually came up very nice actually, got some nice reflection happening! He sold it for about $1k more than he originally wanted to, well worth the effort cleaning it up in the end.
> 
> And before I got into detailing, I used to pride myself on how few coins I could use down at the local jet wash to wash my old car! I used to broom the crap out of it with hardly any foam at all! :lol:


Haha them brooms that just sit on the dirty floor then people scrub there cars with lol. I remember doing that to my first car, poor thing lol.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I still use the brush, but only if the car is really filthy, and I'm unable to get to a hand car wash. The brush only gets used on the lower rear bumper and the sills though.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Washing my previous car with one bucket - bottom to top. Plus using Turtle Wax on the matt wrap. Safe to say I had ruined its matt-ness.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

neilos said:


> I still use the brush, but only if the car is really filthy, and I'm unable to get to a hand car wash. The brush only gets used on the lower rear bumper and the sills though.


Dosent that inflict a lot of paint imperfections?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

I am new to the site, and am getting into detailing so would consider myself a novice.

However I was walking with the kids into town the other day and as I was approaching there was a geezer with a big square bucket and a yard brush washing his works van - I thought is he serious! Even worse was as I walked past, it was a seriously heavy duty brush and the bucket smelt of bleach.

Ok, it was an LDV van used for fitting windows, but seriously I was in shock. I tried to explain over the next 5 minutes to my 7 year old lad what not to do when washing a vehicle..


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

mattjones4 said:


> I am new to the site, and am getting into detailing so would consider myself a novice.
> 
> However I was walking with the kids into town the other day and as I was approaching there was a geezer with a big square bucket and a yard brush washing his works van - I thought is he serious! Even worse was as I walked past, it was a seriously heavy duty brush and the bucket smelt of bleach.
> 
> Ok, it was an LDV van used for fitting windows, but seriously I was in shock.  I tried to explain over the next 5 minutes to my 7 year old lad what not to do when washing a vehicle..


My friend does that whe. He can be bothered to clean his van, just a a plain white work van. I don't mind seeing things like that but when it's a nice car it's a different story :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

mattjones4 said:


> I am new to the site, and am getting into detailing so would consider myself a novice.
> 
> However I was walking with the kids into town the other day and as I was approaching there was a geezer with a big square bucket and a yard brush washing his works van - I thought is he serious! Even worse was as I walked past, it was a seriously heavy duty brush and the bucket smelt of bleach.
> 
> Ok, it was an LDV van used for fitting windows, but seriously I was in shock. I tried to explain over the next 5 minutes to my 7 year old lad what not to do when washing a vehicle..


That's how the drivers clean the wagons at work, jet wash it with detergent, use a yard broom, then jet wash it again. Mind you, when they do hundreds of miles a day and are workhorses, the company doesn't place a great deal of stock in how they are cleaned.


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

been there with the one bucket methods and yellow sponge! Also using a garden broom that's cleaned the front driveway, wash it in a bit of hose water then straight into a bucket and bang onto the car. Also believing all those wash and wax shampoo's, oh how gullible I was. using too much t-cut and then once dried wondered why it took so much effort to remove


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Using one of those big stupid orbital Halfords buffers to apply Meguiars NXT generation tech wax after my car sitting for a day after being cleaned...I dread to think what I done to the paint


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

The dysfunctional family that live 2 doors down from me recently traded their battered old Nissan heap of a mini people carrier for a nice dark silver Volvo XC90 (they need something that big to take the weight of them and their shopping). Anyway during a nice sunny afternoon I was out the front doing my car, when two of the daughters (about 8 & 11) decided to wash their car. They did the usual fairy liquid in a bucket and a pound shop sponge, then once washed they proceeded to 'polish' the car with a couple of yellow dusters and a bottle of Cif (Jif). You could just feel the paint screaming in pain! And no it doesn't look shiny or bead well...


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

ncd said:


> The dysfunctional family that live 2 doors down from me recently traded their battered old Nissan heap of a mini people carrier for a nice dark silver Volvo XC90 (they need something that big to take the weight of them and their shopping). Anyway during a nice sunny afternoon I was out the front doing my car, when two of the daughters (about 8 & 11) decided to wash their car. They did the usual fairy liquid in a bucket and a pound shop sponge, then once washed they proceeded to 'polish' the car with a couple of yellow dusters and a bottle of Cif (Jif). You could just feel the paint screaming in pain! And no it doesn't look shiny or bead well...


That made me shudder


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

ncd said:


> The dysfunctional family that live 2 doors down from me recently traded their battered old Nissan heap of a mini people carrier for a nice dark silver Volvo XC90 (they need something that big to take the weight of them and their shopping). Anyway during a nice sunny afternoon I was out the front doing my car, when two of the daughters (about 8 & 11) decided to wash their car. They did the usual fairy liquid in a bucket and a pound shop sponge, then once washed they proceeded to 'polish' the car with a couple of yellow dusters and a bottle of Cif (Jif). You could just feel the paint screaming in pain! And no it doesn't look shiny or bead well...


Ive just been sick in my mouth


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

The Pan Man said:


> My mates family car is a Passat estate. He has one of those long brush thingies that attach to the hose. I cringe every time I see hi car clean. He did ask me once what I thought, but being a good mate I just nodded.


If you are good mates, you should have slated it... And then said you're going to make it rain :lol: 
------------

I think the worst thing I've probably done to be totally cringe worthy, was to rub my applicator really well into my wax, nice sunny day... And I left all the panels until the end!

Let's just say I used a lot of QD to aid in the removal process :lol:


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Not such a detailing moment; but anyway.
Re-sprayed some of my car today. Painted the roof black to contrast from the body. While I was waiting for the lacquer to dry I compound the passenger door and I felt my resting hand stick to the car when I was buffing with a microfiber. Damn. Only put my hand on the drying lacquer on the roof. Good thing I enjoy wet sanding and correction!


----------

